# Discharging Australian Wool



## alaric (Feb 27, 2012)

Back in the late 1950s I made my first 3 voyages in Shaw Savill's Alaric, sailing the old Aberdeen & Commonwealth wool trade run.
Together with the 3 other non-refrigerated sister ships Afric, Arabic and Aramaic, plus I think most other British and foreign ships in the trade, the order of discharge was always;
Dunkirk
Hull
Antwerp
Bremen/Hamburg
London
Can anyone say why this route was always followed? It does not seem to be the shortest.


----------

